# adding cinnamon to apple wine



## dralarms (Oct 25, 2012)

I have about 12 gal. of apple wine in secondary right now. My wife wants me to make "apple pie" wine out of it. My question is this. How long can I leave a cinnamon stick in the carboy without ruining the wine. Or do I use powder cinnamon?


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 25, 2012)

toss sticks in, i dont know that it will ever ruin it its just bark/stick


----------



## Deezil (Oct 25, 2012)

Just sample it once/twice a week, and pull the cinnamon sticks out or siphon off when the level gets roughly where you want it... 

Dont be scared if its a little too forward or if you feel like you're a "little" too late, because the spices will blend and back off a little bit.. but i think cinnamon, like clove, is one of those ones that doesnt back off much


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

I keep three sticks in it the entire time it's aging. I replace them at each racking. It is not over powering.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks folks. This is a new one on me.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 27, 2012)

Do I just drop them in? If so, how do I get them out when I'm ready to clean the carboy?


----------



## Bartman (Oct 28, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I keep three sticks in it the entire time it's aging. I replace them at each racking. It is not over powering.


I agree that your average grocery store cinnamon is not the strongest stuff, but I have used some cinnamon from a specialty spice store that was incredibly strong! We did a little taste test of Wal-mart's basic cinnamon powder and Penzy's Madagascar ground cinnamon - the latter was remarkable in several ways: spiciness, flavor, complexity/subtle change in the taste after a few moments, intensity, even texture.

If he was using that in his wine, I think he could overpower it with that cinnamon flavor! Got to keep the potency in mind if you use something from a specialty store.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 28, 2012)

dralarms said:


> Do I just drop them in? If so, how do I get them out when I'm ready to clean the carboy?





And I'm using the mccormicks brand sticks.


----------



## Julie (Oct 28, 2012)

dralarms said:


> Do I just drop them in? If so, how do I get them out when I'm ready to clean the carboy?


 
Yes, just drop them in and they come out fairly easy when cleaning your carboy.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 28, 2012)

Julie said:


> Yes, just drop them in and they come out fairly easy when cleaning your carboy.



Thank you.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2012)

OK, I think I've decided to make just 1 gal. With cinnamon in it. Would 1 stick be too much?


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2012)

Nope! I think you can use one stick and keep it in the primary and even through the secondary and not have an issue. I usually do a 6 gallon batch and use 5-6 sticks and am very happy with the outcome.


----------

